# Guide Information for OTA Subchannels



## Jason Kragt (Dec 20, 2002)

Has anyone noticed that we now get guide information for OTA subchannels? It's nice!


----------



## Thor263 (Mar 5, 2005)

Finally! Have been waiting for this for a long time...

Now if we could get native resolution...


----------



## redbird (May 9, 2005)

Love the new guide data but for the Louisville stations, all the added subchannels data is for some other unknown channel. Trying to figure it out...


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

On my 921 the subchanel guide data is in the EPG grid but not on the browse banner. If you hit the info button from the EPG grid you will get program info, but if you hit info while watching a program on a subchannel I get "information not available". Also the program ionformation for WEAO (PBS from Akron, OH) thy put subchannel 2's data in subchannel 3's grid and have no information listat at all for subchannel 2 (subchannel 2 is the same as the SD chanel that is a part of the Cleveland LIL's, but since it's on 49-2 insted of 49-1 the data gets all messed up).


----------



## cici (Aug 5, 2006)

In Charlotte, NC, the sub-channel info appeared for all OTA channels except UNCTV. Unfortunately, guide info for customer who don't subscribe to locals disappeared shortly there after when Dish spooled out 2.89 firmware for 942. Why Dish turned on OTA guide for all customers then turned it off again, I don't know, but it forced me to reprogram all my manual timers.


----------



## Jason Kragt (Dec 20, 2002)

I no longer receive guide data for OTA subchannels. I receive it for the main channel ("xx-1"), but none of the other subchannels.


----------

